# Where to buy logs for carving.



## DocWithManyHats (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am in Brooklyn, NY. I want to make some carving of busts and other sculptures using hardwood logs. I can't fin any around me though. Firewood places all have quartered wood and lumber yards here only seem to have slabs and dimensional lumber. The city won't let you know the location of trees they are cutting. Am I missing an obvious source?

I need logs about 10" in diameter (excluding bark) and around 15" long. I'd appreciate any help. I'd be willing to drive a bit for a good source. Thank you.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Get to know someone working for the city that cuts trees and will let you know where and when wood will be available or contact an independent tree contractor and let them know what you're looking for.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Logs with the pith are going to crack and split and take years to dry out. 
http://www.sculpturehouse.com/t-retailers.aspx
There are sources in NY for Wood and stone and more for carving. A better choice is to use glued up wood blocks. Wolfgang Behl used glued uo firewood to make beautiful life sized figures. Read books on carving and learn who the woodcarvers were. This includes carving spoons, merry go rounds and more. There's ton of sculpture and carving tool suppliers out there. You need to do more homework.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Glued up basswood blocks is what is commonly used for sculpture. Solid wood in the round is going to check no matter what you do.


----------



## DocWithManyHats (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think I will mind some checking. I think it will give it character. Thank you for the replies so far.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

If you can't find what you are looking for, pm me; I may have a nice block I could send you.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Doc I have a friend who has a saw mill in Huntington Long Island has full logs there . The name of the place is urban hardwoods friends name is Harry number is 631 903 5944


----------



## DocWithManyHats (Apr 6, 2011)

robdem. I guess I'm driving out to Huntington. That looks like a great saw mill. Thanks for the info. Should i say Rob sent me?


----------

